# What spec is kyua1.nyi.freebsd.org



## JamesElstone (Dec 31, 2016)

As the title states, anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

James


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 31, 2016)

That is part of the FreeBSD build and distribution sytem.
https://jenkins.freebsd.org/computer/kyua1.nyi.freebsd.org/


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 31, 2016)

I am not sure what you mean by specs. I have no idea what cpu/ram/disk are used.

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/what-we-do/infrastructure-support/


This came from yesterdays FreeBSD end of year newsletter:

Here's a list of some of the hardware we purchased in 2016:
-- One server to reduce the build time from over an hour to 20
minutes, in the continuous integration process. You can find out more
information here:
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/3c03a4a33f/9e97c2e568/b199395d4c.
-- Two ThunderX servers for native package builds for the
FreeBSD/arm64 architecture.
-- Two servers to improve release engineering builds.
-- Four servers to improve package builds.
-- Four servers as build slaves to increase the number of builds in
the continuous integration process.


----------



## tingo (Jan 1, 2017)

And from the link that Phishfry provided: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Jenkins/MachineList


----------

